# خط استخلاص الزيوت(الجوهري)00



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (1 مايو 2014)

خط استخلاص الزيوت

تقدم لكم شركه الجوهري خط استخلاص الزيوت من الحبوب الزراعية والمصنع من خامات عاليه الجوده وتكنولوجيا فائقه حيث يتميز الخط باداءه المتميز .














الجوهرى للتنمية الصناعية

يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بنا على الارقام التاليه

002-01001160396
002-01272227795
او زيارة موقعنا الاليكتروني التالي :
www.elgohary-eg.com
او التواصل معنا عبر البريد الاليكتروني التالي :
[email protected]
وتفضلو بزيارة قناتنا على اليوتيوب
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCByaq_Q_oHWknUfqLeuZ4NQ?feature=guide

او زيارة مدونتنا
http://elgohary-eg.blogspot.com

او تشريفنا بزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوان التالي:
كفرالشيخ - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية


----------

